# Copacabana



## haleyxoxo (Feb 15, 2010)

[align=center]Hello. Someone gave me the idea of blogging. And I thought why not?

My name is Haley Collins and I currently live in Ashland Ky. I moved here in June of 09 after I got married from Pikeville Ky. It may just be 2 hours away but it was a big move for me. I am 20 years old, my husband Rob is 26 years old. He is the love of my life, and I couldn't imagine it without him.







I work at King's Daughters Medical Center as Registered Nurse. He works at AT&T in Customer Service. Soon I will be moving again to the Sevierville/Maryville in TN area where both of my brothers live. Hopefully I will also be going back to school in the fall to get my Bachelor's Degree. 

But enough about me, Lets talk about the real reason we're all here.

The newest addition to the family, and the new found love of my life. *Lola.* 






She is a mixed breed bun. The lady said her dad was a mini-rex and I'm guessing she is some part lion head because she is so fluffy. But what do I know. 

When I told people at work I was getting a bunny, everyone thought I was so weird. Why would I want a bunny. So recently I have shown them pictures of her on my iphone and through Facebook. And I think they get it. They think she is the cutest thing they have ever seen. And I'm sure that they are right.

She is a shy little thing and a tad bit nervous. But I'm sure we will be the best of friends. =]
[/align]


----------



## cheryl (Feb 15, 2010)

Your wedding picture is just lovely...and of course Lola is just the prettiest little girl...she's just so cute!


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh that bunny is extremely cute, You lucky bugger, Glad to have you on the forum!


----------



## haleyxoxo (Feb 15, 2010)

I am lucky. She is great


----------



## haleyxoxo (Feb 15, 2010)

[align=center]Decided to add another photo I took of Lola today. She is in her favorite cardboard box. I let her out to play in the kitchen and she turned into Lola the Sloth. haha.

[/align]


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 15, 2010)

She looks so Teenie! What a cutie! Do you have any other pets?


----------



## haleyxoxo (Feb 15, 2010)

I did. I moved here in June so I had to give my chihuahua away. Her name was Roxie and she passed on shortly after I gave her away. She got Parvo. :-( 

My parents have a dog she was mine as a child but you know how that goes. She's a min pin she's about 15 years old. Her name is Jewell. 

I've had pets all my life Hamsters, Cats, Dogs, Ducks, Gerbils. But when I moved into an apartment I had to be petless and it drove me crazy. So I got a secret bunny. Hopefully they won't find out about her. I'm moving soon so I just got a few months to keep her a secret. 

I plan to have about a bajillion pets when I have my own house. one thing I am excited to get is chickens


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 16, 2010)

We're not supposed to have pets either but did that stop me NOPERS lol!


----------



## haleyxoxo (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I found out that the area that I live in placed dead last in a "overall well-being" survey. Over 362000 people participated in the survey. On yahoo there was a story about best states to live in according to a few different surveys compiled into one big thing. Kentucky was 49th. West Virginia (which is about 10 minutes from my house) placed dead last. Ohio (which is maybe 10 minutes north from me) placed 47th. I live in the area thats called the "Tri-State" because its on the edge of 3 different states. And all those places are apparently the worst places in the United States to live. 

So all in all if I don't get out of this place soon, I'm probably gonna be too far gone to be saved.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 17, 2010)

She is adorable, I have a buck lionhead with similiar markings.


----------



## haleyxoxo (Feb 22, 2010)

Well everyone. I have received some really bad news. My grandmother has cancer. I am going home to live with my parents and take care of her. I am a nurse so I feel I can help her. Rob and I are both quitting our jobs (Which we both hated anyways) to move back home to Pikeville. These next couple of months are going to be tough both emotionally and financially. 

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am sorry 
I hope things get better


----------



## haleyxoxo (Feb 23, 2010)

Even in the hard time I'm having right now. I have found someone who can still make me smile. Someone besides me husband. Someone a little smaller and a little furrier.

I think we are becoming friends. She may not feel bonded to me yet but she has my heart.




I love her




Someone is exploring.




Computer Savvy Lola.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 23, 2010)

ray:


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 23, 2010)

Your bunny is the cutest thing ever... (shhh dont tell my buns) lol:brownbunny

You and your grandmother are in my thoughts.ray:


----------



## haleyxoxo (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I suppose its time for an update on life as of right now. 

My mamaw is still fighting. They say that the cancer as far as they can tell is contained to the bladder. She could have her bladder taken out but they don't recommend it due to her age. So she will be undergoing radiation therapy. She has an appointment with the oncologist on monday, and has a bone scan scheduled on Tuesday to see if the cancer spread to her bones. 

I have put in my two weeks notice and my last day of work is the 11th. I hate that place so I am fine with leaving. I will be trying to get a job either here or in Tennessee where I planned to move anyway. Its all just kind of up in the air right now..

I have been coming home to Pikeville to help with mamaw, and going home to Ashland to work. So the bun and I don't get to spend much time together as of lately and that is not good for me or her. Rob has been feeding her and taking care of her, but he doesn't love her like I do. When I go to Ashland on Saturday we will be spending some hardcore playtime together. I miss her a lot. I know once we move back to Pikeville for good everything with be okay and she will get all the attention that she deserves. 

Please keep me and my family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2010)

How are things going over there Haley?...how is little Lola?


----------



## haleyxoxo (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey. Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I've moved back in with my parents and my grandmother. Her cancer is worse than what we thought. She has Stage 4 Bone Cancer. She has 4-6 months to live. Needless to say I came back to Pikeville so I can spend that time with her. 

Lola is great. She loves me a little I think. She's still cute as ever. She loves to crawl all over me when I have her out of her cage. She loves to get in my face and crawl around my shoulders. I take her out on the porch and let her run around. She is litter trained to the max now. Its awesome. and I love her and am so glad I got a bun in my life. I will be getting her nails clipped some time next week. 

How is every one else?


----------



## cheryl (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm very sorry about your grandmother

But on a happier note..i'm glad to hear that Lola is doing great...bunnies are always a great comfort when we go through rough times.


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your Grandma. 

Lola is adorable. I love her coloring.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your Grandma.

I'm sure Lola loves you lots!


----------



## haleyxoxo (Apr 27, 2010)

I went to get Lola's nails clipped and I found out that Lola is now a Leo. 

Congrats its a boy is what they told me.

I still love him just the same.


----------



## haleyxoxo (Apr 29, 2010)

Heres an updated picture of my Bun. Mr. Leo





[/img]





Isn't he handsome!


----------



## cheryl (May 1, 2010)

LOL! surprise mum! the gender fairy strikes again....

Well then Leo is a very handsome little guy..


----------

